# Pork belly costs?



## billm75

hey guys, for those of you who buy pork belly to turn into bacon, how large of a piece of meat are you getting and roughly what does it cost you?

I found one place online that's wanting nearly $50 for 8lbs of pork belly.  If that's how much I'm going to pay for bacon, I think I have to stick with Buckboard style when I get started here soon.

Any input is appreciated, and no, I haven't checked with the butcher shop just yet.


----------



## alblancher

Check with the butcher shop!!  They should be happy to order a 3 piece (1/2) case for you.  About 13lbs per slab  so about 40 lbs of green bacon.   Cost depends on price of pork.  I paid 1.69 lb 3 months ago and 1.89 lb last week.   If you find a smaller butcher willing to work with you and you develop a good relationship with them they will usually do anything they can for you.  In this instance I think the Mom and Pop shop is the place to go. 

Al


----------



## fpnmf

Where do you live?

In  Atlanta 2.49 is the normal price for skin on large pieces.


----------



## xjcamaro

Last one i got was 10lb @ $2.29


----------



## eman

What they are chaeging you (over $6 lb ) is rediculos. You can buy some really great bacon allready smoked and sliced for that.

 If i had to pay that for bellies i wouldn't bother.


----------



## billm75

Thanks guys, that base pricing helps me a bunch.  I'll be giving the butcher a call this week.

I'm in Columbia, SC, and like I had mentioned, I haven't checked around much locally.  But I plan to now.


----------



## meateater

I last paid 2.99  a pound. Well worth it. Ain't nothing like homemade.


----------



## ak1

Last time, I paid 2.69 lb.


----------



## scarbelly

Last time it was about $2.60 #  I am picking up 20# tomorrow so I will let you know


----------



## malisaw

Hi all,

I live in Gainesville, GA and am trying to find a place local to buy Pork Belly but so far have had no luck.  I'd like to avoid driving in to Atlanta if I can (moved up here to get away from those 20 mile 2 hour commutes)!

I've been through the phone book and called all the local butchers/supermarkets I can find with no luck.  Any help would be sincerely appreciated!  I *will* drive to Atlanta if I have no other choice!!

Thanks folks,

Ben


----------



## eman

Check w/ any hispanic or oriental mkts around .I have found that the hispanic mkts that have a butcher shop usually have pork belliies.


----------



## fpnmf

Malisaw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in Gainesville, GA and am trying to find a place local to buy Pork Belly but so far have had no luck.  I'd like to avoid driving in to Atlanta if I can (moved up here to get away from those 20 mile 2 hour commutes)!
> 
> I've been through the phone book and called all the local butchers/supermarkets I can find with no luck.  Any help would be sincerely appreciated!  I *will* drive to Atlanta if I have no other choice!!
> 
> Thanks folks,
> 
> Ben


There is a new Super H Mart in Suwanee.

http://www.hmart.com/company_new/shop_store.asp?store_code=SWN  

Have fun. I have a few posts about my shopping experience there. See the butcher, negotiate the price for the big piece.

OH Yeah ..the help dont speak much english.

Have a great day

  Craig


----------



## malisaw

Thanks for the quick replies.  I will see if the roads are clear enough to run down to Super H today -- since I'm officially off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Craig, I read elsewhere that you made some bacon using BC's recipe -- would you have a link to that?  I've read enough to where I think I'll do fine - but if you have one you love I'd love to give it a try!

Thanks much guys -> looking forward to my first batch of bacon....then it's off to find juniper berries for pastrami!!


----------



## fpnmf

This site has a great search tool at the top of the page.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96761/smoked-bacon-step-by-step-with-qview


----------



## alelover

Your local homebrew shop may have juniper berries. Mine does.


----------



## pineywoods

I generally have to pay 2.25-2.59 for bellies tho last year I did get some wholesale for 1.04 a lb. I'm hoping to get a good price on some soon as I'm now out of bacon


----------



## meatnbeer

We have a place here that is a meat purveyor, you know the place that all the local restaurants buy their meat from.  They have a store on the side of the building and they have the best prices in town by far. 

I bought a 11.5# belly from there last week and paid $1.79/lb

on a side note, I bought a 10lb box of chicken wings there for new years and only paid $1.49/lb....that's awesome....


----------



## billm75

meatnbeer said:


> We have a place here that is a meat purveyor, you know the place that all the local restaurants buy their meat from.  They have a store on the side of the building and they have the best prices in town by far.
> 
> I bought a 11.5# belly from there last week and paid $1.79/lb
> 
> on a side note, I bought a 10lb box of chicken wings there for new years and only paid $1.49....that's awesome....


You paid $1.49 for 10lbs of wings???  Man, I'd be living in some wings for that price.


----------



## malisaw

I found some at Fergusons Meat Market (http://fergusonsmeatmarket.com/).  Guy named John there has it for $1.99 lb for 10 lbs... less if you buy more.


----------



## ak1

One of my local grocery stores has it on for $1.59 per pound. Shoulder & Ham is going for .99 per pound right now.


----------



## scarbelly

Just picked up 15# at our local hispanic market for $2.69# yesterday


----------



## malisaw

Great - ty.  There is a homebrew shop just a few miles away. I'll check it out.
 


alelover said:


> Your local homebrew shop may have juniper berries. Mine does.


----------



## malisaw

I ended up getting 20lbs (frozen though) for $1.79lb.


----------



## bilder

Up here there is only one place I have found that sells belly and they charge $3.29 a pound for frozen. 

I will stick with buckboard bacon.  Only $1.48 a pound for pork shoulder at Wal-Mart.  Costco has better looking cuts at $1.65 a pound.


----------



## Bearcarver

bilder said:


> Up here there is only one place I have found that sells belly and they charge $3.29 a pound for frozen.
> 
> I will stick with buckboard bacon.  Only $1.48 a pound for pork shoulder at Wal-Mart.  Costco has better looking cuts at $1.65 a pound.




Ouch!'-----What do they get for the store bought Belly Bacon up there?

Bear


----------



## amoeller61

Al - 

Glad to find this forum.  I've been looking for pork belly on the MS coast without much luck.  What butcher shop do you use in Slidell...I'll be headed that way soon and would love to find a good source.

Allen


----------



## alblancher

I get Fortenberrys to order them for me.  They are on Hwy 43 in Henleyville  between Picayunne and Crossroads.  If you can't find their number give me a call.  Ask for Lea.  You will have to order min 3 belly case  We are having a big party at my Farm in October and I generally order bellies to make bacon for the event.  I can order an extra case if you can wait till October and  only need one or two.  BTW do a search for SELA 2012  you're invited


----------



## amoeller61

Thanks for the info Al.  I'm often at Hide-Away Lake visiting my parents so this should work perfectly. Since I'm sharing with friend,  3-4 bellies is a good amount for us to get started.  I'll give Lea a call and drop your name if you don't mind.

Allen


----------



## alblancher

HeHe,  you may want to check the price before you drop my name!!


----------



## rich-

The last Belly I bought here in Tacoma, Wa. was $2.47 per pound and the whole belly was about 12 pounds.

Rich


----------



## chowderpants

just got off the phone with the local butcher. $3.52 a pound with no skin.  12-17 pounds


----------



## couger78

As I stated in my bacon thread (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122734/hickory-smoked-maple-bacon-with-pix)

I've had a heck of a time finding pork bellies. local butcher shops want an arm & a leg for a belly ( 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)— anywhere from $7.99/lb to $11.99 for organic, grass-fed pork belly.

Now I've honestly not been to some of the ethnic markets—we've quite a few around here—on my to-do list. But I did find some real quality bellies at Whole Foods for $3.99/lb.

Kevin


----------



## sound1

I just got an Email from Restaurant Depot. I checked the prices at the N.O. store and they are showing $1.61. Must be nice. My store is about $2.25.

If you have a friend that owns a food place or bar, membership is free and talk them into getting you a card.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking at the list for your store, they have stuff that I wish ours had. Must be a regional thing. For BBB, Fresh bone in Butts $1.49


----------



## mneeley490

Rich- said:


> The last Belly I bought here in Tacoma, Wa. was $2.47 per pound and the whole belly was about 12 pounds.
> 
> Rich


Rich, did you get that from a butcher, or a local store? Best I've found north of Seattle is $3.98. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## meatnbeer

I used my last pack of bacon from the freezer last weekend, so, no delay, I pick up more.  The price at my place has gone to 1.99/lb with skin on (idividually frozen belly)  OR, I can buy a 50lb box of skin off for 1.49/lb......I think you all know which route I took.  When I picked up the box it was actually 59.7 lbs.  Stay tuned for the largest bacon smoke I will probably ever do!


----------



## bluebombersfan

EDIT: These are skin on.


----------



## keiths

Last bacon I made  was in march and I paid 1.89 a pound. I bought a 36 pound box with 3 bellies . I have one package left so I will be making some more real soon. I get mine from a mom and pop store.


----------



## rich-

Hi Mike, so sorry for the delayed reply

I get my belly at Saars Market Place here in Tacoma.


----------



## mneeley490

Looks like they're a little far for me to go. Any savings would be eaten up in gas. Thanks, though!

I've since found Cash & Carry has 12 lb. boxes of frozen bellies for $2.12 lb., rind on.


----------



## rich-

Hi Mike, I should have mentioned that I also found Bellies at Cash & Carry. Fact is my very first belly bacon was made from a cash & carry frozen belly. Wasn't sure how people feel about frozen bellies, but I plan to use them again and again.

Rich


----------



## rich-

Hi Mike, Its me again,

I just did a Bing search and found there is a Saars Market Place store in Seattle at 900 Rainier ave. so. Seattle, wa.  Phone # 206-725-0300

Is that close enough for you to get to once in a while?

Rich


----------



## mneeley490

Rich,

Not really. I'll stick with C&C. I believe most grocery stores receive their bellies frozen anyway. Same with ribs.


----------



## smoker21

See all the past posts for belly prices.

Does anyone have some current prices??

I going to try bacon for the first time ))

Thanks.

JD


----------



## sound1

$2.45 yesterday


----------



## smoker21

Has anyone tried pork shoulder/butt instead of belly and if so how's it come out??

They are both fatty and I can get pork butts anywhere.

Thanks

JD


----------



## smoking b

Smoker21 said:


> Has anyone tried pork shoulder/butt instead of belly and if so how's it come out??
> 
> They are both fatty and I can get pork butts anywhere.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> JD


Yup that's buckboard bacon not belly bacon but it can be very good as well. There are lots of threads on here if you do a quick search...


----------



## crustyo44

You guys are really lucky to buy green pork belly cheaply.

Here in Australia we pay around $ 10-12.00 per kilo if you are lucky. All these lunatic high end TV cooking shows are the cause for the inflated prices here.

We now pay $ 8.50 per kilo for lamb shanks, I used to get them for nothing for my hunting dogs. Even pigs trotters cost a small fortune.

I don't buy belly anymore as pork fore-quarter and hind legs are on special for $ 2.99 per kilo every 2 month. Try to explain that!!

Cheers,

Jan.


----------



## gersus

I scored a skin off belly this week from a butcher for $1.65! Woohoo! It's curing right now :) 
Normally I pay 2.59 or so.


----------



## smoker21

Thanks Smoking B.

Fresh belly prices around here seem to be about $4.00 a pound and I can get pork shoulder/butt for less than half that so I'll to give it a try.

JD


----------



## tom j

Here IN El Paso, Texas last week $1.70 # in case lots, three sides, 39.6 #.

Tom J


----------



## fagesbp

I bought an 8# belly for 2.79 a pound from a mexican meat market here about a week ago. Another slaughterhouse had them for 2.39 a pound but were sold out before I got there. Both places I had to drive about 25 miles to get to.


----------



## tom j

Smoker 21

I have read a lot about using pork butts for bacon, all with great success.

Tom J


----------



## crustyo44

I have bought whole fore quarters and used part of it for bacon, cut about 1 1/2" to 2"thick.  Whole forequarter cost here on special $ 2.99 a kilo. Kept the pork butts and minced the rest for sausages.

Pork bellies are too expensive here, up to $ 15.99 kilo thanks to some of these idiot cooking shows.

Jan.


----------



## 502meat

My local restaurant depot was $1.69 this past week.


----------



## crustyo44

I don't buy pork bellies anymore, Backlegs and whole forequarters sell now for between $2.99-$3.99 kilo. I cut slabs off them to smoke as bacon now.

Nobody complained yet!!!!!

Regards,

Jan.


----------



## iowavan

I was looking forward to making bacon, found my butcher want @4 bucks a pound with the rind on. Started wondering why they will charge me as much or more than a pound of processed and packaged bacon. Seems the bellies should be more affordable without the labor and materials of processing them into bacon. Odd.


----------



## crustyo44

The cost of pork bellies have increased a lot due to all the Chefs on TV. Buy a whole fore-quarter or butts and cut slabs of the outside with the rind on. They smoke very well.

I will never be using belly pork ever again for bacon.

Cheers Mate,

Jan.


----------



## mneeley490

See above for buck board bacon. It's getting too warm to do a decent cold smoke now anyway.

Next pork butt I thaw out, I will slice off the top, about 2" below the fat layer, and brine for more bbb. I have yet to try a hot smoke on bacon, and that might be a cheap way of experimenting.


----------



## yance

The only "reasonable" place near Asheville, NC is M&M Freezer Locker in Hendersonville.  A couple of weeks ago I bought one almost 12 lb for $2.59/lb.  Our local "upscale" Chop Shop has local "heritage breed" belly for about $6.50/lb.  A little too steep for me, but better than their $12.00/lb in house cured bacon.


----------



## bear55

I can get bellies for 2.39 - 2.99 per pound.


----------



## mneeley490

Just looked while I was in Cash & Carry last night. $2.53 lb. for frozen rind-on.


----------



## mitch moberg

In kent Wa I paid 2.56 a pound fr\or frozen belly in a 15lb box at cash and carry


----------



## foamheart

Two weeks ago, I got a good deal on three sides, 57/lbs. at 1.00/lb. Some one stuck my butcher with 'em. Then after I bought 'em, they decided they had 5 more cartons....LOL

But I hear 2.00 to 2.50/lb is about the going price.


----------



## mitch moberg

can u please give me the name of where in El Paso that is a really good price thank you.


----------



## ballagh

just paid $2.00 a pound here in des moines iowa.  that was for a 55 pound case rind on fresh.


----------



## bryan cohen

I'm currently paying $2.75-$2.95 per lb, purchased in case quantity (60 lbs) in the Philadelphia Area. This is for Premium level (thick, rectangular) and rind-off.


----------



## foamheart

Wait wait.... you mean there are different grades of belly?


----------



## bryan cohen

Indeed there are different grades of belly. We get ours from a combination of sources but they are usually major pork producers. There are two major grades, standard and premium. Standard is thinner and usually not shaped perfectly -- these bellies work great for pancetta since they can be rolled easier. Then the premium are thicker, more rectangular. These are used for bacon.

And there are all kinds of choices - I go for rind/skin off instead of rind on. There are also antibiotic-free versions occasionally available but those I have to order and it takes a couple of weeks.


----------



## foamheart

Wow, I guess I should have known. Thanks for the enlightenment. I will know next time. Guess I can't complain this time at the price I got though.

Thank again...... (Taking notes)


----------



## yance

My "neighbors" usually have pastured heritage breed pork for sale, all cuts.  Nice folks.

http://www.hickorynutgapfarm.com/

A few days back I was by there and the belly I saw would have graded "premium" as it was about 1 1/2" thick end to end, squared, and skin off for $5.00/lb.  Not bad considering my only other source is "standard", skin on, $2.59/lb and an 80 mile round trip.  If I had any other reason to be in the area it wouldn't be bad, but I don't.


----------



## runnerbl

Wanting to try my hand at making bacon to get away from $5lb store bought bacon, I called a local store that has fresh pork bellies....$6.99 a pound..WTH....Guess I will keep searching


----------



## Bearcarver

runnerbl said:


> Wanting to try my hand at making bacon to get away from $5lb store bought bacon, I called a local store that has fresh pork bellies....$6.99 a pound..WTH....Guess I will keep searching


Holy #$%^!!!

I haven't gotten any for over a year, but I have always paid between $1.89 to $3.29 (without the skin) from small butcher shops around my area.

Bear


----------



## mneeley490

I have not gone to check it out, but I have a friend with a Restaurant Depot membership who tells me that bellies are between $1.40-$1.60 lb. I know that's hard to believe, but I'm still trying to get together with him to go and see. If so, I will be doing a large batch this Fall.


----------



## bryan cohen

$6.99 seems way high unless it is a heritage breed of pork or if it has some other defining characteristic, like it is free-foraging. Otherwise I think that is a rip off.


----------



## xsists

I'm glad I saw this thread.  I had just placed an order this weekend at a farmers market with a local farm for some belly.  They were charging $8 a lb.  I figured that was high and this thread confirmed it.  Will be canceling that order.


----------



## smokinhusker

xsists said:


> I'm glad I saw this thread.  I had just placed an order this weekend at a farmers market with a local farm for some belly.  They were charging $8 a lb.  I figured that was high and this thread confirmed it.  Will be canceling that order.


$8 per lb...you can buy a couple whole hogs for less than that a pound!


----------



## bryan cohen

That seems high, no matter what type of hog it was.

In my area, even the heritage breeds that were raised as kindly as possible tend to go for about $5 a lb at the high end. $8, that's just ridiculous. No part of any standard pig should cost $8 per lb raw.


----------



## foamheart

Xsists that seems way above average. What part of this rock do you live around? If ya don't mind too much, could ya enter your profile and add it so I don't have to continiously ask? I hate showing how mentally inept I seem to be becomming.


----------



## Bearcarver

Foamheart said:


> Xsists that seems way above average. *What part of this rock do you live around? If ya don't mind too much, could ya enter your profile and add it so I don't have to continiously ask? *I hate showing how mentally inept I seem to be becomming.


Yeah, Brian---Put your little "WI" in your profile, so we know you're from the cold Winters part of the US.

I'm sure somebody from your part of WI can help you find good Pork Belly prices.

Bear


----------



## xsists

To be honest, I didn't even look around at any of the butchers yet.  The way the people had their things labeled was off the wall.  Everything was super pricey.  I saw a 2lb pork belly for $8 and was like ok, I'll bite.  Then she said that it was per pound price but a 2lb package.  Oh, so $8 a pound?  No thanks.  Didn't get totaled up till the order was all in so just emailed and canceled.

Location updated!


----------



## foamheart

Thanks for the update... Now I know exactly were you live, I spent a terrible cold winter in Kenosha back in the 70's and I was on a bike. We talking a southern Coonass in the snow and ice on a bike! I never heard of black ice.....LOL They all laughed at me.


----------



## smokeitifugotit

*just picked up a 10 lb on the north coast of Ohio for $2.69 per, skin off.  Probably not premium, but neither am I.  LOL!  I have a small family food center here that the meat department manager orders them for me.  Usually takes about 3 or 4 days.  Fresh, not frozen.
Fred*


----------



## runnerbl

Finally found some for $3.49 (skin on) cut fresh.  Cuts fresh every Thursday.  Hoping to find a local amish place that sells it cheaper.


----------



## smoker21

It's still $3.99 skin on here in mid western Missouri for fresh.


----------



## dert

Anyone find any in the MPLS area?  Checked 2 Mexican and one Asian market and the do sell it, but were out, not sure on the price...

My local butcher shop can order cases, 60#, $6/ lb.... not sure if skin on or off.


----------



## webebigdog

I got frozen bellies, I know frozen not the best, but my bacon says differant....I pay between 2.19 and 2.49 a pound when I buy by the case.....Last case was 2.39 a pound, total weight was 42....They range from 38 to 60 pounds. This is skin off, makes my life so much easier. I have the 42 pounds in POPs brine now. Cold smoking bFriday morning. I am using apple wood. Will post some pics..


----------



## realbigswede

Just bought 10 pound of pork belly for $2.89 and it will be my first bacon.


----------



## foamheart

RealBigSwede said:


> Just bought 10 pound of pork belly for $2.89 and it will be my first bacon.


That's an excellent price for 10# of sow bellies!

Hey Swed, would ya please enter your profile and locate where ya hang your hat? Pretty please?


----------



## realbigswede

Foamheart said:


> That's an excellent price for 10# of sow bellies!
> 
> Hey Swed, would ya please enter your profile and locate where ya hang your hat? Pretty please?


kk!!


----------



## foamheart

Thank ye kind sir, now I won't have to try and remember. And I was betting Minn.


----------



## voodoochile

I just bought 10 lb for 3.33 ........ maybe a little high but I am dying to try it


----------



## ralphed

Near canton/alliance I got quotes ranging from 2.79 to 3.99 for trimmed out belly (qty of 1). Around 8-10 pounds.

I buy a cured belly from a place in Hartville, OH that makes bacon for 3.99. That way I can learn to smoke it before I go on to long dry curing. I rent and the fridge barely holds 38 F on the bottom. Can't buy a new one just yet, as I have a house to renovate. Then I 'm gonna have a dedicated fridge!

ralphed


----------



## mneeley490

My friend took me to Restaurant Depot yesterday, and we split a case of 3 sides. $2.05 for skin-on, and $2.62 for skin-off. We bought the skin-off, as I have struggled before with removing it.


----------



## hoghollow

I just paid $2.19 the other day. Look around at the smaller market and offer the butcher a sample when it's done. That most generally works for me.  Good luck and keep on smokin!


----------



## geoffrey

Here in oregon I pay 3.98 to 5.50 for pork belly from a local butcher. The local Mexican market dose 3.98 lb and then it just goes all over from there.


----------



## deucenahalf

Any one in North Central Arkansas know where to get bellies and the price?


----------



## mneeley490

Restaurant Depot has skinless bellies for $2.35 lb. right now.


----------



## a basham

found them in Tucson for 60lb box for $140. They are skin on. That seems pretty cheap compared the rest of the states.....The place is called Americam Meat Company. They dont ship tho.........


----------



## deucenahalf

Found them at Harter House in Hollister MO for $3.99 LB... pretty steep


----------



## bigwheel

I just recently got shopping rights at Restaurant Depot. Did not think to try and find bellies on the first adventure...but will look next time. I can tell I am going to love the place.


----------



## java

I just smoked two bellies, they were 2.59lb, and were the meatiest bellies i have ever had.

Fresh, skin on, weighed 27lbs each. Nice to find once in a while.


----------



## java

make that 27lbs for two!


----------



## bigwheel

Gotcha..thanks for the update. I will now know if somebody is trying to give me a skinning on belly prices so to speak. Guessing that skin taste mighty good in a big pot of pintos. In fact thats how my Mama cooked em. We used to buy it like that with the skin still on. My Daddy said it had tits..but they were worthless..hmmm.


----------



## foamheart

bigwheel said:


> Gotcha..thanks for the update. I will now know if somebody is trying to give me a skinning on belly prices so to speak. Guessing that skin taste mighty good in a big pot of pintos. In fact thats how my Mama cooked em. We used to buy it like that with the skin still on. My Daddy said it had tits..but they were worthless..hmmm.


Pop always called the skin and fat that he didn't make into cracklins sow-belly and they were good in bean, better if cut off after smoking! I learned when smoking bacon, it all smokes!


----------



## dert

Anyone from MN have suggestions??


----------



## steve0617

Anybody in the Denver area found a source? Went with Tenderbelly.com for the first shot. Amazing stuff but $7.55 (!) a lb. Tony's Meats and Oliver's Meats both want $6.99 per. Don't have rights to Restaurant Depot out here.

Ideas? Was going to try Longmont Packing and see what they can do.


----------



## teamteke

steve0617 said:


> Anybody in the Denver area found a source? Went with Tenderbelly.com for the first shot. Amazing stuff but $7.55 (!) a lb. Tony's Meats and Oliver's Meats both want $6.99 per. Don't have rights to Restaurant Depot out here.
> 
> Ideas? Was going to try Longmont Packing and see what they can do.


I did buy mine at Restaurant Depot.  All you need is a business license to get a membership.  Beg or borrow a buddy's or create a fake business and buy the license yourself. 

Here is a long shot...try Lombardi meats in Denver.


----------



## java

Longmont packing gets them in once in a while. I would suggest calling them before you head there.

Sometimes it is a few months between shipments. You can also go to Arapahoe packing and they will

order you a case, takes a couple days but a case is usually only three bellies.

Ed


----------



## steve0617

How are RD's bellies? I know they're cheap $3.19 a lb (cheap compared to everybody's $6.99 lb I keep finding) but I can't get in the store yet without a membership.

Are they good?


----------



## steve0617

java said:


> Longmont packing gets them in once in a while. I would suggest calling them before you head there.
> 
> Sometimes it is a few months between shipments. You can also go to Arapahoe packing and they will
> 
> order you a case, takes a couple days but a case is usually only three bellies.
> 
> Ed


Do you know their prices by any chance?


----------



## rexster314

steve0617 said:


> How are RD's bellies? I know they're cheap $3.19 a lb (cheap compared to everybody's $6.99 lb I keep finding) but I can't get in the store yet without a membership.
> 
> Are they good?


I handpicked 3 of them last month and they were skinless and very good mix of fat and lean. Same price as for a case lot


----------



## steve0617

rexster314 said:


> I handpicked 3 of them last month and they were skinless and very good mix of fat and lean. Same price as for a case lot


How big were they? Cryovac sealed like Costco does some of their stuff? (I've never been inside a RD).


----------



## java

Steve where are you, I think I have a belly left in the freezer.

Ed


----------



## steve0617

java said:


> Steve where are you, I think I have a belly left in the freezer.
> 
> Ed


SW Littleton just south of Chatfield by Lockheed.

I just broke down and paid $7.99 a lb (big sob) for a 3.4lb piece of fresh belly at Whole Foods. Wanted to get something going tonight for the weekend after next and couldn't wait for Tony's stuff to thaw (frozen was all they had).

Arapahoe Packing (do you mean Arapahoe Meat in Lafayette?) is too far as it's about 50 miles north of me.

Anybody done the Asian or Hispanic markets? Suggestions?


----------



## steve0617

java said:


> I just smoked two bellies, they were 2.59lb, and were the meatiest bellies i have ever had.
> 
> Fresh, skin on, weighed 27lbs each. Nice to find once in a while.


Wow! Where'd you get those? I'd drive for $2.59 a lb given my $7.99lb I just paid at Whole Foods.


----------



## java

I have a carnicia order them for me. You have to get to know the guy, but now when he gets them in he lets me take my pick

from the case. He will even "correct" me if I have made a poor choice. You have to get to know him, and it takes some bribery,

but has been worth it.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

I bought a belly at Sams Meats (butcher not the wally world club) in Aurora last week for $3.59 a lb.  Last two times I made bacon, that is where I went.  They are located at Iliff and Chambers, just east of 225.  Like anywhere, just pick the best...ask for the thickest ones they have in the freezer..they will let you pick them out and will also order anything you want.  I tried several of the Asian food markets, they didn't look very good and were more expensive.


----------



## smoking b

I'm lucky - there is a small butcher shop 19 miles from my house that sells nice ones cheap. They recently went up to $2.60/lb. but that's still a good price from what I see being charged other places. Some of those prices are crazy!


----------



## tiny chalupa

Cheapest place I've found, and I've check all the Asian markets around town, is $3.15 a pound from Cash and Carry. Its 17lb w/ the Rind on


----------



## daveomak

Bride keeps asking what I pay for bellies........   Then, every time we eat our bacon, she comments how much better it is than store bought...

Sooooooo all you wizards out there......  Is that a good thing or a bad thing.....  I'm still having trouble deciphering women lingo....

Personally I don't mind paying a little extra for such a great product....  ($2.70 ish last case of 4 bellies)


----------



## Bearcarver

DaveOmak said:


> Bride keeps asking what I pay for bellies........ Then, every time we eat our bacon, she comments how much better it is than store bought...
> 
> Sooooooo all you wizards out there...... Is that a good thing or a bad thing..... I'm still having trouble deciphering women lingo....
> 
> Personally I don't mind paying a little extra for such a great product.... ($2.70 ish last case of 4 bellies)


Maybe she's comparing the price too, because not only is your Bacon better, $2.70 a pound is also cheaper than the store bought stuff.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## pc farmer

I just bought last weekend.   3.65 a lb.


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> I just bought last weekend.   3.65 a lb.


Still cheaper than lousy store bought.

Regular price $5.99.

On sale for $4.99 for 12--16 oz. Package.

[h2]GIANT Sliced Bacon[/h2]





Recipe
Ideas

[img]http://images.gsngrocers.com/c...014/6/3/7840903/7840903_33502727_sm.jpg[/img]

[h3]$4.99/ea.[/h3]

Selected Varieties, 12-16 oz. pkg. 1585787. Save $1.00/ea.

*5*  varieties.  Select below.


----------



## pc farmer

I know but I would like to find it cheaper somewhere.


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> I know but I would like to find it cheaper somewhere.


Yeah----I haven't gotten any lately, but the last time I did, I think I paid near $3 (without skin). It's probably over that now.

I get mine from a small butcher shop that orders it for me, and they pay market prices. I guess Pork Bellies are up pretty high right now.

Bear


----------



## foamheart

I have learned my lesson, its just too hot here already to be messing with bacon. Our forefathers knew what they were doing butchering in the winter!

Till maybe November, probably December, its store bought bacon again for me. LOL I fried some last week for the first time in less than a year, immediately I knew why I should have made some more bacon. Also when I make bacon next time, no free handouts!  LOL..... I did 7 1/2 bellies, I'm out in wayyyyyyy less than a year.

I am thinking this year I will play smarter, I am going to plan my cured smokes. We just don't get enough cold weather. Bacon, ham, sausage, andouille, this year there'll be tasso too. Maybe with tasso for seasoning meat the bacon will last longer. Maybe a bigger smoker is required...... Hmmmmm........


----------



## foamheart

c farmer said:


> I know but I would like to find it cheaper somewhere.


You can always cut out the middle man and grow your own...... I just had to clean out one of the freezers last week (Had crawfish needing room), threw out the last of the last home grown pig (4 racks of spares). It had been in there 10 years..... lost in the back.

Pop had a system, ended up being 7 piglets. 1 for the butcher, 1 for the help with the corn, 1 for sausage, 1 for meat, and 3 for his annual pig roast. Raise 'em a year, butcher then buy 7 more piglets from the auction house.


----------



## pc farmer

I have thought about raising some.     Still might with pork going up.

Piglets are 75 bucks a piece now.


----------



## foamheart

If your raising cows, might as well have some pigs and chickens too! E. I. E. I. OOOOOOOOO!


----------



## pc farmer

NO  Chickens


----------



## kandl

HAHA!  Thats funny!  I don't farm but we live on the "home place" and my father in law farms around us.  We decided we wanted to try out some chickens once.  Big mistake!  those things are a real PITA!  never again.


----------



## mneeley490

Nice idea, but I don't think City Hall would be too pleased if I had pigs in my back yard. They've only recently (and reluctantly) allowed hens. No roosters.

So what do you think the max outside temp would be to warm smoke bacon, like Bearcarver's recipe? It's still in the 60's here, but will soon be rising into the 70's.


----------



## Bearcarver

mneeley490 said:


> Nice idea, but I don't think City Hall would be too pleased if I had pigs in my back yard. They've only recently (and reluctantly) allowed hens. No roosters.
> 
> So what do you think the max outside temp would be to warm smoke bacon, like Bearcarver's recipe? It's still in the 60's here, but will soon be rising into the 70's.


I would think if you want to cold smoke Bacon, the outside temp shouldn't be over 80*, unless you can still keep your smoker temp under 100*.

However since I find I get great color & flavor in less time, by using a smoker temp of 110* to 130*, it doesn't get too hot in PA to mess with my Bacon.

Since I never saw any texture difference, and definitely never had any fat rendering, outside temp doesn't bother me or my Bacon. I take that back---Outside heat bothers me, but not my Bacon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mneeley490

Good to know, thanks! I know my friends will be asking again, as soon as their last supply runs out.


----------



## backdraft752

I just bought 4 weighing 48.6 lbs @ 4.29 per lbs. Thats up in Wisconcin. Have made and sold almost 700 lbs of bacon in less than a year. People around here just love it.


----------



## reloadmike78

2.19 Per pound for a 50lb case here locally.


----------



## brandon91

Couldn't find it at any of the stores in my area except an asian market, $2.99/lb. Seems like really meaty belly, another slab I got was almost all meat on the end. Hopefully it turns out good, at day 6 of curing time.













Belly.jpg



__ brandon91
__ Jan 14, 2015


----------



## dirtyduc83

That looks like a great piece of belly.  If I found that thick of a belly with that much meat, for that price, I would be stocking up!


----------



## atomicsmoke

Bryan Cohen said:


> That seems high, no matter what type of hog it was.
> 
> In my area, even the heritage breeds that were raised as kindly as possible tend to go for about $5 a lb at the high end. $8, that's just ridiculous. No part of any standard pig should cost $8 per lb raw.


A local butcher shop quoted C$8.99/lb for backfat.


----------



## sittinbull

Bought a full side at B&W Meat market today in Houston for $3.99/lb.


----------



## pc farmer

Went up to 3.75 here.


----------



## crustyo44

Pork belly costs in Australia vary from between $10.00 to $ 19.00 per kilo. Rediculous a whole forquarters are on sale right now

for $ 3.79 kilo, same as whole back legs. Go figure!!

Jan.


----------



## dert

Costco has 4 one pound packages of premade bacon for $7.99, WTF?


----------



## lihue louie

Costco in San Jose Ca area is selling whole bellies for $1.99/#.  10-15 #.


----------



## dirtyduc83

Seattle area has the same.  Bought a slab today.


----------



## mneeley490

DirtyDuc83 said:


> Seattle area has the same. Bought a slab today.


Wow, which one? I might have to shamble over to the Everett one today and check it out.


----------



## dirtyduc83

Kirkland


----------



## welshrarebit

Kona Costco is $1.99 a lb as well...


----------



## mneeley490

Not Everett. I was told Aurora Village Costco has them, too.


----------



## dert

$1.58 a pound for skin on bellies at restaurant depot in Brooklyn Park Minnesota -FYI this is open to the public no membership needed!

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...508E2EA7-FA9D-4E72-BA00-7C950BE5689E.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...96E3BD68-E63D-4439-B63D-BFEDDAB12059.jpg.html


----------



## mneeley490

That's a heck of a good price. I don't think my local one has that sale, though.


----------



## msuiceman

wow.... the restaurant depot here is members only (need tax ID, etc.). wish I could get in there, as it would really save me on some cuts (brisket is 8.99 at Costco here, and I can't find a pork belly for cheaper than 4.99/lb).


----------



## rexster314

Bought 120 lbs of fresh skinned pork bellies @ 1.86$ a pound yesterday at Houston RD


----------



## mneeley490

I just checked my local Seattle area RD flyer. Skin-on bellies are $1.49 lb. right now.


----------



## msuiceman

Lihue Louie said:


> Costco in San Jose Ca area is selling whole bellies for $1.99/#.  10-15 #.


wish my costcos in my area carried bellies... because for that price I'd pick up a few every year.

oh well.


----------



## mneeley490

Made a special trip to the Aurora Village Costco for bellies. Yep, $1.99 lb for skinless. I bought 2, about 10 lbs each. Nicely trimmed and squared, good meat/fat ratio. 

While I was there, I also picked up about 10 lbs of ground pork for $2.89 lb for sausages, and some 88/12 ground beef for $3.79 lb. The ground beef was already portioned out into rounds for hamburger patties as well. Guess what we're having for dinner tonight?


----------



## lihue louie

More and more Costcos are stocking bellies. Have them check other stores.


----------



## mneeley490

Lihue Louie said:


> More and more Costcos are stocking bellies. Have them check other stores.


I did. The 2 closest to me do not. I actually have 8 stores within 45 minutes of me.


----------



## lihue louie

Bacon was outstanding. Aging a pancetta tests in box  now













IMG_20150605_144705.jpg



__ lihue louie
__ Jun 6, 2015


----------



## lihue louie

Tesa


----------



## mneeley490

Lihue Louie said:


> Bacon was outstanding. Aging a pancetta tests in box now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150605_144705.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lihue louie
> __ Jun 6, 2015


That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## lihue louie

55 degrees 70% humidity. 













IMG_20150605_144951.jpg



__ lihue louie
__ Jun 6, 2015


----------



## mneeley490

Lihue Louie said:


> 55 degrees 70% humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150605_144951.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lihue louie
> __ Jun 6, 2015


Wow! Is that something you made? Or is it commercial?


----------



## lihue louie

True bev box from craigslist and homebrew controller.


----------



## mneeley490

Lihue Louie said:


> 55 degrees 70% humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150605_144951.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lihue louie
> __ Jun 6, 2015


This deserves its own thread. Please show us more here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/203/other-builds


----------



## hank2000

I know this is an old thread  I live in central MS and I to have trouble finding Pork belles   All the local stores say they can't get it and our only local butcher cures all he gets to make bacon and sell it. So they are no help.  If anyone in my area knows of a place that sells it or can get it please tell me. The couple I was able to talk the butcher out if was great. My daughter won't eat bacon or sausage from the store now.   I guess that is my fault.   Lol


----------



## dert

Costco Eden prairie mn a couple days ago...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...19A53A-7FB5-4956-B83C-F972179A8711_3.jpg.html


From resturant depot this spring, out of the freezer tonight:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BB56B1D9-AB05-4070-BEDC-1AC623B22720.jpg.html


----------



## mneeley490




----------



## dert

$2.85 at the Costco in St.louis. park mn today, bought three ...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...623946D8-E8E7-4F08-99CD-1D518E9ED8FF.jpg.html


----------



## steiny

The label says $2.85. If it's $1.85, I might have to head over there.


----------



## dert

steiny said:


> The label says $2.85. If it's $1.85, I might have to head over there.



Sorry...typo, now fixed.  Still a good value, last time I was at restutant depot they were $2.20 or so, skin on.


----------



## fbomb1031

Hey, I'm also in Columbia. I was just wondering what place you were talking about that you found? I've heard Caughman's in Lexington can sometimes get them but haven't tried. If your place is in actual Columbia I'd prefer not to go all the way to Lexington.


----------



## mrmojorisin

I get my bellies with no skin for $2.50/lb from the U of Minnesota meat store on the st. paul campus.  Just picked up 20 pounds last wednesday.  I like the quality of the U's meat.

Although if i couldn't get bellies from the University, i'd get from Costco.


----------



## mowin

I have access to a Restaurant Depot,  but all the bellies were skin on, or frozen from a Asian market for $2.99 a lb.  
I ended up picking up 40 lbs of bellies that were oinking 3 days ago for $3.50lb.  They were vac packed individually,  and since it's my first stab at bacon,  I froze 3 bellies,  and I'm going to smoke the forth this weekend.  The extra money was worth it to me for the freshest bellies I could get....


----------



## dert

mrmojorisin said:


> I get my bellies with no skin for $2.50/lb from the U of Minnesota meat store on the st. paul campus.  Just picked up 20 pounds last wednesday.  I like the quality of the U's meat.
> 
> Although if i couldn't get bellies from the University, i'd get from Costco.



I didn't know about the U's bellies...you're in competition now!  Costco just started carrying them, I've been looking in the metro area for years...now I have resturant depot, Costco, and the U...tried Asian and Mexican grocery stores, they carry them, but never in stock...for me.


----------



## steiny

Dert said:


> I didn't know about the U's bellies...you're in competition now! Costco just started carrying them, I've been looking in the metro area for years...now I have resturant depot, Costco, and the U...tried Asian and Mexican grocery stores, they carry them, but never in stock...for me.


I do like the convenience of skin off for bacon. That's the only problem with the ones from RD. I did get some there for the Serious Eats pork belly porchetta.


----------

